# Unter Eclipse Libs einbinden



## cesupa (23. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich war grad auf der Suche nach einer neuen Entwicklungsumgebung mit GUI Support. Da bin ich auf Eclipse mit dem CDT und Qt Plugin gestoßen. Die Sache mit der GUI funktioniert da wunderbar, aber als ich versucht habe ein Programm mit meinen Netzwerkklassen zu erstellen, gabs wie üblich ein Linker Problem, da ich vergessen hatte libws2_32.a einzubinden. Also hab ich unter Project->Properties->C/C++ Project Paths->Libraries den Pfad zur Lib hinzugefügt, nur leider will make den Pfad nicht annehmen, dass heißt also, wenn der Linker ausgeführt wird, sehe ich in der Konsole zwar die Qt Libs aber nicht die libws2_32.a. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung warum das so ist, kann mir da einer von euch bitte helfen?

Schöne Grüße
cesupa


----------



## deepthroat (23. November 2007)

Hi.

Wie bzw. womit handhabst du denn die Qt Projektdatei? Da solltest du zusäztliche Pfade bzw. Bibliotheken einfügen (siehe http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/qmake-variable-reference.html#libs)

Gruß


----------



## cesupa (24. November 2007)

Das ist ja das Problem, ich kann in keiner Einstellung lib-Pfade von Qt finden, aber im Makefile sind die drin, nur eben meine eingebundene Lib leider nicht. Ich musste in Eclipse einfach nur den bin und den include-Pfad zu einer vorhandenen Qt Installation angeben und den Rest hat Eclipse selbst gemacht, das ganze funktioniert ja auch, aber irgendwie muss ich Eclipse sagen können, dass noch weitere Libs hinzugelinkt werden sollen. Wie mache ich das?

Schöne Grüße
cesupa


----------



## cesupa (24. November 2007)

Hey, super, ich habs jetzt hingekriegt! Unzwar muss man in der Projektdatei im advanced Modus eine neue Variable hinzufügen, die nach LIBS umbenennen und dann den Pfad zur lib in eintragen. Fertig.

Danke für deine Hilfe 

Gruß
cesupa


----------

